# Newbie here!



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say,.hello from Arizona. I'm looking forward to learning new things as well as possibly sharing past and present projects I have done/doing.
Thanks for having me!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome, and good to have you here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! welcome to forum!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welome, you came to the right place!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We look forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome...from SoCal.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Its always good to have new comers.. Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No Anita, thank you for being had............. heehee Welcome to the forum


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum....nice "meeting" you. (Pay no attention to the one known as Vlad....hehehe. He doesn't always play well with others! :devil


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Anita!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Anita!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. We love to see pictures here. If you got some post them or put them in your profile album.


----------



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to the group, I am a newbie here myself. I have been amazed by how friendly and supportive the group and its members are.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> I have been amazed by how friendly and supportive the group and its members are


You haven't met Pattie yet, lol


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Im new too and this is an awsome place with awsome people, but of course its because of our mutual interests , have you ever met a halloween enthusiast that you didnt get along with ?? We are good people..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed...lots of friendly fiends here to help in any way possible.

Welcome to HauntForum..now you can never leave. Wahahahahaha


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi! love the name; as in 'face-off' ?? or maybe I'm just always thinking gore.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME


----------

